# Car Care Centre?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Are there any real detailing based car care cnetres in NI where we can get products etc? just curious as there are a number of places on the mainland but none here?:thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

It is something im working on at the minute Ronnie.

Web based to start. I am in bangor so collection is also an option. I will post up my progess as I go along.


----------



## Womb Warrior (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking forward to the progress of this.....


----------



## verydisco (Jul 17, 2007)

I myself have a site currently being put together. Should be up inside 3 weeks. Enniskillen based. Have some detailer products available at the minute instore too


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

keep us posted with details verydisco - will be interested to see your range


----------



## kkh120 (Oct 30, 2006)

These sound great, can't wait to see them.


----------



## diesela4 (Jan 23, 2008)

:buffer: :buffer:

keep us all posted mate


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone used any products from Mistral.ie in Antrim?


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys i get most of my stuff from here http://vagen.vg//catalog/index.php
Same prices as the mainland.


----------



## hibbyni (Jun 30, 2006)

gavinporter said:


> Hey guys i get most of my stuff from here http://vagen.vg//catalog/index.php
> Same prices as the mainland.


Hi,

Where is that website based? I see they have a link for Ballyclare Rugby Club, so it could be handy for some of us to collect if it's a big order.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

How about a group buy? - see if we can get a bit of discount?

I'd like wheel brighter, Dodo lime prime & Dodo supernatural.


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Great idea PDK i would take a pot of Dodo juice orange crush and some lime prime  Anyone want to contact them ?


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone have a contact number for them? no number listed on website


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

I think they only work via email like play.com or amazon.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Even so, you can call play.com etc.

Just find it strange there is no contact details at all??


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

I had it written down but lost it as usual. I think it was actually the owners mob number. Did you try emailing them about a group buy ?


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

even an address - this is panning out to be quite a hunt...lol

I've contacted them yesterday for a phone number to confirm if a few items are in stock - no answer?

So - I've now given up, I'll just get some autobrite bright wheels.


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

SportWag said:


> Anyone used any products from Mistral.ie in Antrim?


my friend is the agent for mistral i have got some snowfoam from him and will be trying it later on he says its ph neutral and wont strip the wax:thumb:


----------



## johnboy (Aug 10, 2008)

i tried the snow foam tonight and the car is still beading up well. never had time to take photos as it started to rain again but the mistral stuff seems great also used there alloy cleaner and the wheels look great.


----------

